# Three cheese bacon ABT's



## fourthwind (Feb 22, 2010)

Picked up a Pepper holder and coring tool today.  Decided to break them in.  Love that coring tool!  Mixed up cream cheese, mozzerela, sharp cheddar, crumbled bacon, and a dash of L&P.  Wrapped in bacon with a little piece on top for a cap.  Into the MES they go!  The clock is going to go way to slow..


----------



## beer-b-q (Feb 22, 2010)

Looks nice but ONLY 7 ABTs?


----------



## bassman (Feb 22, 2010)

My thought exactly!  Mine holds 21 and when I make ABTs I make 21!  Won't be any skimping around here.


----------



## fourthwind (Feb 23, 2010)

I can't eat that many!  Fat boy on a diet...  Just did a few miles on the treadmill to help with these! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  My biggest challenge in losing weight is learning how to cook in smaller amounts.

Now if my wife were going to be home to enjoy them, then I would have to fill the tray without a doubt!


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 23, 2010)

Looks great but as others said. ONLY 7???????? Next time I bet you do more? hahaha I got a ABT holder for Xmas and have not used it yet. I like to cut mine in half the long way so I get twice as many but I think I better try out my holder or my brother wl_kb3 will be pissed. haha


----------



## fourthwind (Feb 23, 2010)

Well they were fantastic!  Yes there were only 7 bla bla bla.  LOL  Next time when the family is here for a Q I will be filling it to 36..

*One thing to note, is this Kingcooker brand does a very poor job of breaking edges.  I cut my hand twice while drying the holder off.  The edges are sharp as razor blades!  Fortunately I have the right tool to fix that.*


----------



## rdknb (Feb 23, 2010)

Those look great, I too am looking to cut back and/or find healthier smokes, chicken fish turkey etc


----------



## fourthwind (Feb 27, 2010)

The way I look at it, there is no such thing as great flavor without the calories and fat.  So I just eat less of it.  That and the treadmill.  Lost 25 Pounds so far.    I ate three of these peppers and left the other 4 as a snack for when my wife got home that night.   I could have easily chowed a dozen of those things.  they were dang good, but I have been teaching myself not to.


----------



## wingman (Mar 2, 2010)

The ABT's look awesome! I ate lunch an hour ago, logged in and looked at your qview only to get hungry again... Point for you!


----------

